# ViP922 locks up when selecting Sling, Help, My Account or Weather



## rcpilot82

I have a new ViP922 that was just installed. All works great except for any option on the Main Menu that uses the network connection. The broadband connection tests okay. When one the these four options are selected the 922 hangs. Picture stays but no longer have control via either the remote or front panel. Have to perform a red button reset to get it back. Also, Dish Remote Access from my Windows 7, IE8 PC doesn't connect to the 922.

I have a hard wired Ethernet network. The 922 in connected to a Linksys BEFSX41 Broadband Firewall Router set to PPPoE and DHCP. The DSL modem is bridged. All other devices access the internet with no issues. I tried disabling the Firewall in the router and even reset to factory devaults.

Anyone have any ideas? An E* tech came out and replaced the 922 but no changes. Even if I do have a network problem why would the firmware hard lock the reciever if it didn't find the connection?


----------



## jikhead

I got mine last week, and some of my features didn't seem to work until several hours later. My connections to my PC's worked immediately, then it didn't for several days. Maybe something that needs to continue to get some updates. Perhaps the software versions are quite old on the receiver, since it's likely the receiver was made quite some time ago. I've never had DSL, so I can't comment much on your connections.

On another note, I see you're from Quincy. Been there...had to make a couple of visits to Jones Poultry over in Brady.


----------



## olguy

I had the menu item black screen lock up thingie on mine when I tried with in the first day after activating. All's well now 3 days later. And this is a replacement as mentioned in an earlier post.

The initial download after activation should have gotten the current software but this beastie does take 24 or more hours to get it's act together.

The problem with Dish Remote Access is wide spread. Does the Broadband Setup indicate a connection? Does your router indicate the 922 is connected? If yes to those that's all you can do. I have 2 622s and a 922. Only rarely will all 3 indicate online when first logging on to Dish Remote Access. Sometimes 1, sometimes 2 and never the same combination when it's 2.

But st least we can play a recording on an EHD without having to transfer to the 922 now.


----------



## SandyG3

Mine did the same thing when I had it installed last week.
Just turn the unit off (so its in standby for a few hours).
After that all apps should work.

BTW sling is working great on mine so far. Even with 600kbs upload it works fantastic. I've tried it on another pc/mac/iphone and android phone.


----------



## rcpilot82

Thanks for the input. However, I will be away for awhile and won't be able to try your ideas.

One thing I didn't mention was that the 922 will download On Demand movies. At least one of the free ones just to try it out. All worked fine so I don't think its a network or router issue.

Also, it is running S106.


----------



## rcpilot82

I made some progress. Yesterday I created an account on the Sling web site as recommended by an E* CSR. Dish Remote Access still didn't work but as of this morning it does. Not sure if the 922 needed some time or creating the Sling account fixed the problem.

Later today I'll try the Weather, Help, My Account icons to see if lockup problem has cleared.


----------



## rcpilot82

Although the Dish Remote Access is now working fine I still have the problem of the 922 locking up when any of the My Account, Help, Weather or Sling icons on the main menu are selected. All other functions appear to be working normally. I contacted E* tech support and they acknowledged that other 922 users have reported the same problem and was being looked at.

Have any of you experienced this problem? I am currently running firmware version S107.


----------



## jikhead

My receiver updated to S107 I believe Wed night. I rarely check the weather app, nor do I visit the Dish Remote Access, and haven't run my Slingplayer on my phone in a few days. But after attempting to use the Slingplayer several times today without success, I checked a few things. My Slingplayer app could never connect to the receiver, nor could the Dish Remote Access. The Weather app just was always trying to connect and load information and remained in that loading screen. 

I did a reset on the receiver and this has fixed all three things mentioned above. One thing I'm noticing on my phone is that the stream is widescreen and filling in the entire phone WITH MY TV TURNED ON. I previously was unable to do this with the phone. I do notice that the stream is being cropped on the left and right though. I've never really payed attention to this before, so I do know if this was previously the case. Changing the format and/or both the aspect ratio in the app doesn't do anything pertaining to this.


----------



## rcpilot82

I was out of town all last week but when I got back I noticed the 922 had the new S108 software load. I was pleasantly supprised to see the Weather, Sling, My Account and Help menu items all working normally. These are all network related applications that must have been corrected with S108. So far I am extremely happy with my 922.


----------



## ZBoomer

Dish installers are not doing a very good job explaining to customers that the 922 must sit turned off for several hours before all the functions start working.

I went through several tech support tickets before we figured this out, ugh.


----------



## cloudy

Going through the same thing with mine right now.
Had it installed about 2 hours ago.
I'm glad I found this thread. Had I not, I may have kept messing with it, and screwing up my chances of it getting it's needed updates.
thanks


----------

